
Ask HN: How to get a job as Gameplay Programmer? - igolden
I’m an experienced software dev - 8 years building apps and websites. I currently hold a Sr Software Engineer position at a startup, and write rails&#x2F;js full time. For the last 6 months, I’ve been building and learning gameplay programming. What can I do to make the transition into new role and highlight my past software experience?<p>I think my knowledge of software patterns (GoF) and deep full stack experience gives me a unique approach to game dev. I also have 3 AWS certs, if that matters. I’m very comfortable in UNIX and any c derivative language.
======
ivm
You may be overqualified already. Game development is one of the worst parts
of the tech industry. It preys on fresh grads who are dreaming to make video
games.

It's constant crunch and the salaries are low. Check this and similar threads
in /r/gamedev:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/588cai/why_do_we_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/588cai/why_do_we_accept_such_crappy_working_conditions/)

I'd suggest to make games as a hobby.

~~~
igolden
I can see that, thanks for reply. It’s such a “dream job” that I could see how
employers have the leverage.

I just want to code where I get fun, visual feedback. In general, games seem
to have way less code than a large production web app, and a ton more art. I
am solid in Blender and unity/Ue4, but still learning.

Any way I could jump past the JR pile and get to the intermediate and 80-100K
range?

~~~
ivm
I'm not in the US but according to what I read, 6-digit for a game developer
is kind of unicorn salary. I think /r/gamedev should also know better because
I haven't seen many game developers here.

~~~
igolden
Wow, good to know. Thanks for input and I posted there too. Much different job
world in tech/web startups.

